# Fox David <3



## special_kala

Hey ladies, im sorry its taken so long to update with our birth story :flower:

It was a long old process so ill try and break it down a bit. 

*Friday -*

We went for induction due too reduced movements and partly me telling the consultant that i felt something wasn't right. Arrived at 9.30 and they finally got around to doing the first 24 hour pessary at 3. Already on the CTGs Fox was being very relaxed. 

The next 3/4 days were spent spending a extra 20 minutes on the monitor to get some variability. 

I know from previous pregnancies i have a shy cervix :haha: which is very high and difficult to reach. All they needed was enough dilation to break my waters but apparently mine didnt want to play ball in the slighest.

*Saturday* - Second pessary. No change at all! Same just about ok CTGs.

*Sunday* - Rest day from induction. Still no change at all. I spent 2 days walking and bouncing to try and get him to put some pressure down but nothing changed. 

*Monday* - The doctor wanted a scan and basically wanted to fob me off. He expected to see a normal moving baby and to tell me that i just couldn't feel it. Fox was 2/5 engaged but was suddenly back to being free :nope:.

The scan showed a baby who only moved slightly even when prodded and who wasnt practicing his breathing like he should. It also showed that he had switched sides which so his legs were kicking my anterior placenta. I got very upset during the scan because i was terrified they would send me home and even the small movements i was feeling would be gone because of his position change and id have no idea if he were ok.

We started on the 6 hour pessary, no change after the 1st one. 2nd one put in.

*Tuesday -*

No change at all and basically had reached the end of the line induction wise. The doctor came on her rounds and wanted to examine me herself which i stupidly allowed her to do. I just wanted him out and safe at this point, i was crying everytime a MW spoke to me and couldnt stay collected enough to explain properly explain how i felt and that my gut was screaming at me not to let them carry on.

The doctor decided after a very rough examination that she could actually break my waters and i was a good 2cm (how much she fudged those numbers i dont know). I wasnt happy about it and felt completely pushed into the decision, she offered a epidural :wacko::wacko::wacko: because i was obviously very uncomfortable but i declined and used gas and air. All during the talk and getting of the gas and air she didnt take her fingers out which im sure is because she knew if she did i would be able to think clearer and refuse.

*My waters broke* with a big gush which gave me hope that was all he needed to engage and me go into labour and just get him in my arms.

They put me on the monitor and it became very clear to me and DH that we made the wrong decision. Fox's heartbeat was dropping from his normal 120 to 60/70 with even the smallest tightening that i couldnt even feel. 

It came up quickly but i just knew that everything i was thinking was right. Every single CTG made me realise more that i had a incredible relxed boy on my hands who was in trouble and i genuinely didnt think that he would be able to cope with any kind of lengthy labour and considering how much effort they had to make to even get me to this stage i knew it was very likely.

We got moved to the delivery suite which rang alarm bells as i had seen 8+ women being induced on that ward and none were moved until in established labour.

I point blank refused the drip to induce contractions. I knew that my body would resist it and that the sudden contractions would put Fox under too much pressure. Basically unless my body suddenly went into labour on its own i wanted a csection.

The original doctor came back in trying to cover her ass as i made it clear to my (very lovely) MW that i felt pushed into my waters being broken. Thankfully there was a shift change though and i was handed over to a new doctor.

At this point i felt incredible clear headed and was able to explain to the doctor that i wasnt a woman who feared pain or labour. I still had my homebirth hat on which told me that the safest thing for me and Fox was to follow my instincts no matter what. The new doctor listened to me and actually heard what i was trying to say, i explained that i understand doctors have procedures to follow and boxes to tick but that i wasnt willing to sit and watch my baby get weaker and weaker and those decels get longer and longer, i wouldnt wait at home watching my toddler get sick to the point of emergency intervention needed so i was not willing to do that to my baby.

I knew if i let them use the drip he wouldnt cope and i would end up with a emergency csection anyway which would have doubled the impact on him.

She agreed and we were told that we would be going down at 5pm as id eaten something. I think this was around 2.30. DH went to grab sme food while he could.

I was hoping that my body when threatened with csection would start up and him be born quickly within the next few hours but a few minutes after my husband left me and the MW were talking and i noticed the heartrate go down to 60 and stay there. I actually said to the MW "oh i think its picking me up instead of him shall i move" but she had already noticed and very casually but quickly walked over to the wall and hit the emergency button. Exactly what i thought was going to happen was, a slightly stronger tightening (not even contraction) and he struggled to perk back up.

I called DH and told him to come back and we were taken to theatre within a few minutes of the last decel.

Whilst i was prepared for a csection (sort of lol) i think it suddenly happening now made my mind go blank and i started shivering and panicking.

I got prepped very quickly and things started. Its a incredible strange feeling feeling that someone is touching you but not knowing what they are doing. His heartrate did the same thing whilst i was being prepped. 

I felt some pressure and they asked DH if he wanted to look as his head was out. The cord was round his neck twice but as soon as they took it off he cried :cloud9:

When i heard that i swear i breathed properly for the first time since the first big decel.

He was taken and looked over by the doctor and DH was able to cut his cord shorter and then put on my chest while they stitched me up. He promptly pooed on my chest :haha:

My boy was finally in my arms and safe :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:







None of my experience is a reflection on how induction usually goes. Most of the other mums who passed through the ward were first time mums who were induced very easily.

I am so so glad i listened to my gut instinct and decided against homebirth. I knew something wasnt right and it hit me a few days ago that had i gone overdue and into labour at home i would have had no idea that he might struggle with labour. That again is no reflection on homebirth. It is incredible safe when mum feels its safe. Following your instinct is massive part of a safe delivery.

If you look at my notes everything was bordeline just about ok but i know in my heart of hearts that things could easily have gone very wrong.

I dont want anyone reading this to think of it as a negative birth story. It was a bit of a ordeal mind :haha:

Ladies always listen to your instincts, we know our bodies and our babies better then anyone. Even if you think they will think your being silly or dramatic dont let that stop you from saying no you listen to me. Sometimes we know our babies better then doctors and machines and things dont need to get to the point of medical emergency before they take action.


----------



## catty

Congratulations!! So glad he is safe and well!! Good that you listened to your gut, the pics are so cute


----------



## HHenderson

I cried! How beautiful, I am happy that everything turned out wonderfully. Congrats momma!


----------



## sue_88

Lovely to hear from you! Gorgeous pictures.

Your mummy intuition astounds me :flow: I think what you did for Fox is amazing! He's here safe and sound all thanks to you! :)

Hope you are feeling well after the section, and the girls are enjoying their new baby brother.

X


----------



## doddy0402

Aw! So glad everything worked out eventually. Love the beautiful picture of your gorgeous babies! X


----------



## bumski

Oh wow what a story! I'm so glad all has turned out well. Congratulations to you all x


----------



## amber2727

congratulations, he's beautiful! and thank you for your words of wisdom re maternal instinct. :flower:


----------



## thethomsons

Congrats he's lush and thanks for sharing birth story xx


----------



## MrsTurner2012

He's gorgeous, well done x


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Good on you for sticking with your instincts. He's beautiful :hugs:


----------



## sharnahw

what a great story and Congrats :) your kids are beautiful, well done x


----------



## Tasha

Congratulations again hun. I always say listen to your instincts, I am so glad you did


----------



## LilMiss_91

Major kudos for you mama! Well done for sticking with your instinct, I have much respect for that! Congratulations on your beautiful baby boy :D xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Oh m goodness he is beautiful!!! Well done to all of you for making it through that ordeal and I hope you're all recovering well! :flower:


----------



## suffolksazzle

Congratulations hun x


----------



## Sarah125

Congratulations! He's gorgeous! Your girls are beautiful as well. Well done :thumbup:


----------



## Evana

Congratulation!!


----------



## Rosie Rose

Congratulations x


----------



## Mrsmac02

Congratulations kala and well done on standing your ground! All three of your kids are beautiful! Xx


----------



## immy11

Well done on being so strong and confident to stand your ground. Congratulations on lovely little Fox X


----------



## lynnikins

Congrats on his safe arrival even if it didnt end up how you initially pictured it if you and him are safe and happy then it seems to have turned out ok


----------



## Katerz

Beautiful family congrats! Xx


----------



## lewood88

Congrats hun hes gorgeous, good job you followed your mother instints xxxx


----------



## aliss

Hey hey, you're supposed to look bad after an induction :rofl: You look amazing in that photo! I'm glad you trusted your instinct. That is of course the most important thing ever. Congrats! :)


----------



## babyjan

Congrats kala


----------



## ellismum

Congratulations! Beautiful boy with a beautiful name xxx


----------



## taylor197878

aww he is lovely what a lovely name he has


----------



## Bubsta

Congratulations Hun. Something to be said for Mothers instinct! Love his name too. :flower: xx


----------



## zanDark

Congratulations! He's absolutely gorgeous :hugs::cloud9:

Good for you for listening to your instincts! :thumbup: I'm so glad he's healthy and safe :hugs:


----------



## sarah0108

Congrats Kala, hes gorgeous


----------



## Mummy Bean

Congrats and thanks for writting such an indept account. x


----------



## Missy86

Congrats, he is lovely


----------



## Chris77

Congrats! He's adorable! So glad everything turned out well!


----------



## RedRose

Oh kala, congratulations xxxxx he is beautiful and well done you for following your instinct, you did exactly the right thing.

Your birth story made me very emotional. Because of Lily's low heart rate and my nephew who didn't make it.

Well done xxxx


----------



## JessyG

so glad everything is ok. he is beautiful. i remember you mentioned about reducdd movements before so i am glad they listened to you about the c sec!


----------



## TwilightAgain

Doesn't seem two minutes since you were pregnant with Willow. Congrats on the arrival of your little man :flower:

He's gorgeous :)


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

I've been waiting for your news Kala. I'm so glad baby Fox arrived safely. Congratulations x


----------



## TennisGal

Congratulations, Kala - to all of you! You are a wise woman - bug hug xxxxx


----------



## 080509

Congratulations, so glad Fox was born safely in the end, well done for trusting your instincts, just goes to show mummy knows best xxxx


----------



## summer rain

Congratulations! I think its always best to trust your instincts even if they go against what your heart may want xx


----------



## angelandbump

Congratulations x


----------



## Lisasmith

He's so beautiful! Well done on advocating for your son and yourself xx


----------



## bluebell

Congratulations :happydance: So glad you trusted your instincts and Fox is gorgeous :D I love the pic of you with Fox and your girls :cloud9:

xx


----------



## liz1985

Congratulations! He's gorgeous x


----------



## x Michelle x

Congratulations :)
Like others have said, well done for being your sons voice, for not taking No for an answer and being strong.
I also had a situation with my daughter, and if i had gone to the birth centre as planned instead of bulldozing my way into the labour ward then she would've had a lot more trouble and may not have been here today.
Well done!


----------



## calm

Big congrats special_kala, Fox is beautiful! Your story was incredible! XXXX


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! Well done on following your instincts.

Gorgeous photos!


----------



## hakunamatata

Congratulations on your new arrival! Lovely pictures. :hugs: 

https://pbr1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Snapbucket/bnb/congratsbaby-1.gif


----------



## special_kala

Just realised i didnt thank all you ladies for your kind words and support. Thank you :cloud9:

Heres the little trouble maker 3 months later


----------



## amytrisha

Just read through Foxs story, it's amazing how your instincts really paid off. :hugs:

Hes absolutely gorgeous! :cloud9:


----------

